# 24



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

24 The series.

Anybody else like this ? I think it is great especially after a weekend of forum repairing or should I say destructing ?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Watched the first one and got totally engrossed. When I heard there was a second coming I thought no, I can't go through all that again.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I watched the first 2 episodes last week, started watching it on BBC2 this week and realised I'd already seen it!! I shall wath the third episode next week. Did anyone else spot Charlton Heston's son?? Difficult to miss him as he's the spitting image of his dad - at least I'm assuming it's his son! If not it's his clone!! Excellent series, I missed the first one but my friends have the full series on dvd so shall borrow that when they've watched it.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think Keifer Sutherland is a very good actor, but I don't find him convincing in this series. When he says in that ever so slightly deeper voice........my names Jack Bauer, it makes me cringe!!

The X-files has gone right off as well. Scully is lovely........but it's not the same without Mulder.

Mulder and Scully wear Omegas by the way.

Hill St. Blues, and St. Elsewhere I thought were cream, but I just can't take to NYPD Blue, it just aint the same!


----------



## therocs (Feb 24, 2003)

Missed them all lastttime and dare say I will probably miss em all again. There's more to life than TV, WATCHES


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Brilliant series, but a right bum when you miss one.

G.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well I tried to avoid it but I have ended up getting hooked on 24 again.

I thought the first series was excellent but wasn't completely convinced at Kiefer Sutherlands portrayal of a hard, seasoned field agent. I think the producers must have thought so to because this time round Sutherland seems a lot tougher and more suited to the role. Great stuff.


----------

